# Tight Hips



## onedayyoumay (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone stretch after doing legs at all? I've noticed I'm getting more and more tight in my hips. Why?


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 8, 2018)

do abductor exercises. stretch before and after. foam roll that shit out and see how that goes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2018)

Rear leg elevated split squats done slow and deep


----------



## stanley (Feb 8, 2018)

less weight more reps job done ,happydays


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2018)

stanley said:


> less weight more reps job done ,happydays



Ewww cardio is gross


----------



## stanley (Feb 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ewww cardio is gross


not cardio bro.i get bigger legs doing 40 reps as to ten reps with heavier weight and no tight hips oh yes /you should try


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 13, 2018)

like on the bench? I honk I've seen them before, I need to try


----------



## onedayyoumay (Feb 13, 2018)

*think lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2018)

I lay on my side with a softball jammed into my ventroglute


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I lay on my side with a softball jammed into my ventroglute



Everyday of my life. 

Just youtube hip stretches. There's lots of good ones.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 13, 2018)

I smash my hips, quads, and glutes with a lacrosse ball. I also like to do static holds in the lunge or split squat positions at the bottom of the movement to stretch my hip flexors. Don't ignore your glutes and spinal erectors - often if they're tight they'll cause limited mobility in the hip.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> I lay on my side with a softball jammed into my ventroglute



That hurts so ****ing bad. Smash the TFL and start bending and flexing at the knee. I swear I could feel it tearing


----------



## RoboKitKat (Apr 18, 2018)

If mobility tools aren't available, the couch stretch is a great exercise to stretch out a majority of the hip flexors. It's pretty intense though and needs to be graded appropriately.

I can't post links as an example of the couch stretch. Bummer.


----------

